# Help Wanted w/ Beagle Puppy!



## Herb04 (Oct 24, 2011)

I just got a beagle puppy and I want to train him to hunt. I am looking for another hunter, or group of hunters with a beagle, or pack, that I can run my dog with to teach him. I live in the West Michigan area so if you know of any place I can train him please let me know. I've been hunting my entire life, but this is my first hunting dog that I've owned, so any help would be appreciated. Thanks! 
​


----------



## bwade (Sep 11, 2008)

Geat you some rabbit scent from Gander mountain step one. Then put some on a sock and drag it around the yard . When he finds the sock that you hide after draging it around the yard. Put one of his favorite treats on the sock. He will get the idea real fast. After he gets the hang of that then put a tennis ball in the sock and bounce it instead of dragging it . Same treat at the end of tack. Let me know how it does and i will help you with further training.


----------



## kisherfisher (Apr 6, 2008)

Fresh road kill rabbits works good also.Drag it around , you will see his tail workin on the scent and your in business.


----------



## Herb04 (Oct 24, 2011)

Just got some rabbit scent today and ran the puppy through a field by my house. He did great! He was so excited to find it and he picked it up sooo much quicker than I had imagined. How long should I do this with him before I move on to the next step of training??


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

How old is the pup? The first step in training a hunting Beagle pup is to have it come when called. Step two: Get him on wild rabbits. Step three: see step two.
If that pup has the genetic make up he'll run rabbits with or without the aid of scent drags, road-kills, or tame rabbits.


----------



## Herb04 (Oct 24, 2011)

He is 14 weeks old. He comes from hunting lines. His obedience training is going well, but obviously still needs work. How do you suggest I get him interested in wild rabbits?


----------



## sixgun4866 (Jun 7, 2011)

Take him where the rabbits are he'll find them on his own. Brush piles and fence rows and let him wander around, like others said if he has it in him it will come out all on its own.


----------



## bwade (Sep 11, 2008)

Just keep him going on his training don't rush it . Obedence first He will be no good to you if you can't get him to come when called .


----------



## overunder (Mar 9, 2009)

Jumpshootin' is right. Get that pup in the woods! I usually shoot my pups a rabbit and introduce it to him while it's fresh. I let him get a mouth full of fur and act all excited while he's chewing on it. Giving him a ton of praise. Saying the words "rabbit, rabbit". After that initial introduction, I drag it around the yard once and let him find it. Praising him again when he does. Anymore than that he will begin to trail your scent. 
Then it's off to the woods. He will eventually bump a bunny and maybe get a sight chase. If not, I look for rabbits on field edges in early morning/evening. I scoop the pup up and set him where the bunny was....praising him and repeating "rabbit, rabbit." 
I'm not an expert, but if the pup is bred right, this usually is all it takes. Remember, get him in the woods and be patient. I used to worry about alot of things with pups but overtime they eventually work themselves out.


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

all great tips!! But get a good if not great training collar and learn how to apply it. Tri-tronics has some great videos. To many people just "shock" there dogs and expect the dog to know what that means. Go to gundogsupply.com and read some of those articles. That with the above hunting tips and you are gunna have a great time this winter.
BTW were I you located? Me and my dogs are always up for a good run.


----------



## Herb04 (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm in the Grand Rapids area, I would love to get him out with some well trained dogs. I would def be up for a hunt if you are near by!


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

Check out these websites and find a group near to you. You'll find alot of guys with many years of experience with rabbit hounds.

http://www.arha.com/

http://www.ukcdogs.com/WebSite.nsf/WebPages/BglHome


----------



## jimmyo17 (Jun 7, 2011)

Fred Bear said:


> all great tips!! But get a good if not great training collar and learn how to apply it. Tri-tronics has some great videos. To many people just "shock" there dogs and expect the dog to know what that means. Go to gundogsupply.com and read some of those articles. That with the above hunting tips and you are gunna have a great time this winter.
> BTW were I you located? Me and my dogs are always up for a good run.


 Pure juice can teach a dog a lesson real quick my beagle got a shock collar for a 80 pound dog and it didnt take but 2 or 3 zapps to teach him ti come when i called his name :evilsmile sorry i hope this dont derail this thread just letting you know shock collars work when used "properly"


----------

